# عرض جديد على شااااااشة سامسونج 43 بوصة والتوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا



## menna (6 مارس 2014)

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]عرض جديد على شاشات السامسونج 43 بوصة فقط من مؤسسة ماريا.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]شاشة سامسونج [/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]43 بوصة Plasma مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI [/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]HD Ready[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]والسعر 1375 ريال.[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]===========================[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]والحامل الجدارى مجانا[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]==========================[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]تصلك شاشتك بإتصال واحد.
.اتصل نصلك لباب المنزل [/FONT][FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]مجانا لاهالى الرياض[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]و باسعار الشحن لباقى مدن المملكة [/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]العنوان:[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]https://twitter.com/MariaCompny[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]دوام المعرض:[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]الفترة الصباحية:[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا[/FONT]
[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]الفترة المسائية:[/FONT]

[FONT=Conv_GESSTwoLight]4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا[/FONT]


----------

